# Tikka



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

I'm looking at getting a 30-06 for my elk hunt and think I have settled on a Tikka T3 Superlite. Does anyone here have any experience with one? The reviews I've seen online all seem to praise it highly...

Thanks! 
Mark


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

ive got a TIKKA T3 .270,wood stock stainless barrel

just love it,one of my most favorite guns that i own

shoots very well right out of the box

only thing i dont like is the recoil pad

they really went chincy on that part of the gun

i would recomend replacing it right away

especialy with the lite model

mine kicks like an angry mule


----------



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

Yeah I'm already looking into a quality recoil pad as I imagine shooting a less than 7lb. Rifle including scope & ammo is going to leave a mark....I'm glad you like yours!


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

got 2 Tikkas , a 22-250 and a 300wm., both in T3 Lite . Recoil on the 300 was a little harsh but not unmanageable , but I put a limbsaver recoil pad on and noticeably nicer to shoot . I found the gun jumped worse than recoiled , making it a little hard to stay on target until I caught on how to hold it while shooting . Now I can ususally stay on target when I shoot because of the pad . Both guns are tack drivers and nice to carry .


----------



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

Decided to get the rifle today. Picked up the Tikka T3 Superlite in 30-06 paired with a 3-9x40 Vortex Scope. This is my first Tikka & Vortex. I've heard great things about both so I hope I'm not disappointed!



















Mark


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Real nice, enjoy.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

you aint going to be disappointed at all

enjoy it,but you ma want to go get a limbsaver recoil pad right away


----------



## Bait washer (Feb 26, 2013)

I have a Tikka T3 in a 338 Win mag and absolutely love it. Just not pretty when you drill a hog in the

head with it. lol


----------



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

Bait washer said:


> I have a Tikka T3 in a 338 Win mag and absolutely love it. Just not pretty when you drill a hog in the
> head with it. lol


Haha yeah I bet. Probably looks like this coyote shot with a 300 RUM a couple days ago....


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Easy to skin that one Mark .. Just pick em up by the back legs and shake em good ! Wrecked the cape for sure but meat should still be OK ..lol


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Tact fella's, use some tact! Some anti-hunting, PETA peep just downloaded that to a poster!


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

Very nice looking rifle, i have always heard that they have one of the smoothest bolt cycle


----------



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

singlesix said:


> Very nice looking rifle, i have always heard that they have one of the smoothest bolt cycle


Thanks! It's got a very smooth bolt & great trigger or of the box. Got this grouping at 200 yards not shooting off a bench.










Mark


----------



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

Also ended this Mohave Rattlesnakes days. She ended up having 9 eggs in her when I skinned her out....


----------



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

Took the ol' Tikka out for a final sight in today. I'm quite happy with this grouping at 200 yards. Got it dialed back into zero...I guess 100 miles of dirt roads on my scouting trip knocked it out off of zero. That's why you always take it to the range before a hunt! I can taste the elk already....










Mark

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

That will get-r-done... How are you liking that scope?


----------



## Indiana Jones (Aug 28, 2014)

Not sure how I missed this thread! I have a Tikka T3 light in 30 06. I LOVE it. Headed out with Short223 and the sasquatch to do our final sight in for elk season. Looks like you're all set!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

I'm loving both the Tikka & the Vortex! I'll probably be buying strictly Vortex from now on. The way this gun shoots really has me wanting to get one in a fur friendly caliber!

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

Short223 said:


> I'm sorry.




Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Mark Steinmann said:


> Took the ol' Tikka out for a final sight in today. I'm quite happy with this grouping at 200 yards. Got it dialed back into zero...I guess 100 miles of dirt roads on my scouting trip knocked it out off of zero. That's why you always take it to the range before a hunt! I can taste the elk already....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Where do you keep the rifle when traveling on dirt roads that it would knock the scope off zero!!!


----------



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

hassell said:


> Where do you keep the rifle when traveling on dirt roads that it would knock the scope off zero!!!


Hassell, It was in the bed of my Tacoma sitting in the soft rifle case...but I definitely hit some ruts a little harder than I would've liked to. I think my main issue is the factory aluminum mounts(I was hesitant to use them in the first place). I need to upgrade to the steel mounts....

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Mark Steinmann said:


> Hassell, It was in the bed of my Tacoma sitting in the soft rifle case...but I definitely hit some ruts a little harder than I would've liked to. I think my main issue is the factory aluminum mounts(I was hesitant to use them in the first place). I need to upgrade to the steel mounts....
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


 Are you not allowed to transport your rifle in the cab?? I've driven thousands of Mtn. miles and never had issues with scopes. ( never seen anyone ever drive around with their rifle in the truck box on Mtn. roads ) Just saying.


----------



## Indiana Jones (Aug 28, 2014)

hassell said:


> Are you not allowed to transport your rifle in the cab?? I've driven thousands of Mtn. miles and never had issues with scopes. ( never seen anyone ever drive around with their rifle in the truck box on Mtn. roads ) Just saying.


That's what I was thinking. If nobody is in my back seats I put them in the gunrack I have. NEVER in the bed.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

I have a camper shell on my truck, so when I'm hunting out of my truck with a buddy my gun stays in the bed (usually I have a folded up old comforter underneath my guns for extra padding). My buddy sits in the passenger seat with his rifle at the ready. When I hunt alone my gun is up front with me. I really think my only issue is the aluminum mounts, I need to put some quality steel rings on it.

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Indiana Jones (Aug 28, 2014)

Mark Steinmann said:


> I have a camper shell on my truck, so when I'm hunting out of my truck with a buddy my gun stays in the bed (usually I have a folded up old comforter underneath my guns for extra padding). My buddy sits in the passenger seat with his rifle at the ready. When I hunt alone my gun is up front with me. I really think my only issue is the aluminum mounts, I need to put some quality steel rings on it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


That can do it. Cheap or low end mounts can be a turd in the punchbowl. I learned the hard way.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

I tryed to put a scope on a Mariln 45/70 and it worked great off the bench but, not any good off hand so I use iron sights and it shoots great.


----------

